# bobber help



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

anyone know what these bobbers are called and where i can find some more? looking for the SMALL ones. if you know some where on-line or at a bait store in the cleveland area, i'd appreciate it...thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

check the tackle forum.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Gander Mountain sells those big and small. I don't know what part of cleveland you live but there is one in the Cobblestone plaza in Sheffield Village. I'm sure if there is a Gander closer to you they will have em though.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not sure what their actual name is, but BigKev is right, Gander is the only retail place that sells them around here. You can get them at all bait shops, though. I don't really use them anymore, but I think they are underrated. I caught a lot of fish on those. They're great for casting distances when accuracy is needed.


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-STYROFOAM-SLI...T-BOBBERS_W0QQitemZ130239325027QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bowfish02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Peg Bobbers


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I call them weighted bobbers.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

erie outfitters


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

those bobbers are called glo-bob you can find them at gander mountain and palures.com


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Addiction, palures.com has been out of business for awhile now. I used to order my jigs there to tie.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i appreciate it...i guess i'll be heading out to gander mountain...but thanks for the help...merry x-mas and happy holidays to everyone in the OGF family


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Rod makers might sell those in Strongsville


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

are you sure yea if you go to palures.com the site is down but if you google it you can find their link on google and you can check it out from there it works fine for me i checked it out the other day.
http://palures.tripod.com theres the link i use to order my jigs and stuff


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks addiction, I just assumed they shut down. I wish I hadn't ordered my jigs the other day from somewhere else.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I just looked on there and couldn't find the jigheads by themselves. Do they not sell them anymore?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think thats the same place archman...I know the one you mean...I used to order collarless jig heads from them as well....they had a great selection. Man, I miss the site! Now I just go to the baitshops in Erie for my jig heads. BAC, Poor Rich's and Elk Creek Sports.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It looks like the same exact website. Plus, they promoted those glo bobs which I remember. I'll try calling them. I do remember two guys about a year ago that said they ordered something from them and never got their order.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Kastaway Kulis in Bedford has them (right on Broadway).
He's starting to carry a good assortment of tackle.
Still had good spawn sacs when I was there last too.


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

i dont think they do i ised to order those bobbers and a couple jigs a couple years back now all i do is tye my own too i know gander mtn sells just the collar less jighead(trout heads) in like 1/64th oz and i think 1/32oz i buy mine from there and tye my own and try differant designs and stuff hope this helps.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> It looks like the same exact website. Plus, they promoted those glo bobs which I remember. I'll try calling them. I do remember two guys about a year ago that said they ordered something from them and never got their order.


I was one of them, I filled a dispute via Paypal and got my money back. O well.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks to all those who responded


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have seen those bobbers in most of the tackle shops I have been in ...Don't know what they are called just pick them up go to the register and pay for them...And I should know I am bobber nut..Have two big drawers filled with bobbers...3/4 of them never used..just liked the looks of them...If I remember right I also saw them at Wal-Mart...GOOD LUCK...C.L...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They are(or were) called "Heater" Bobbers named after the inventor who lived on Waterloo Rd. directly across from Wingfoot Lake Park in Sufflield, Ohio. I think he sold the design and now they are available many places-especially Mogadore B&T on Randolph Rd. near Mog. Res. BUT, if you have a net, go to the Chagrin River on any fishable day and stand in the middle of the river somewhere North of Todd field. You will see literally hundreds of these floating down the river and if you're quick, you will get a year's supply in a few hours! I think they must drop out of the sky or something there are so many floating by........! I got three last week just by reaching down.


----------

